# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  I call BS on vaseline soaked cotton balls

## RCKCRWLER

At least the way I did it! :Laugh:   I wanted to try it out this weekend so I rubbed some vaseline all over and in the cotton balls and I couldn't get it to catch a spark to save my life.  I took a dry cotton  ball and the first time a spark hit it it went up.  Did the same thing with dryer lint and had the same results.  I was using one of those little orange Spark Lite sparkers.  

I even tried one cotton ball with a _tiny_ bit of vaseline on it and it finally took a spark after about ten sparkings.


So whats the secret to getting the right amount of vaseline on the cotton ball/dryer lint?

----------


## wareagle69

it works very well
after smearing the vaseoline on the cotton ball you need to work it into the ball well then fluff the ball so you have tiny little strands to catch the spark
keep at it my friend it does work
also it may take  more than just one spark to catch it

----------


## Rick

I've never used a flint and steel on them. I've always just lit them. I put the cotton ball down in the Vaseline and load it up.

----------


## Obsidian

Hmmm. I never had any problem. I use a ferrocerium (often referred to as "flint" which it ain't) rod and striker. Usually two or three strikes and it lights up.

Works with an old fashioned mountian man type firesteel and chunk of real flint too. Anything that makes sparks should work. 

You must have some fuzzy stuff that will catch and light, which will then get to the gooey part to burn. So my jelly balls aren't terribly gooey, which means they won't burn for four minutes; more like 1 minute.

If you use lint, make sure its from a load of cottons and not sythetics. Else it will melt better than it burns.

----------


## welderguy

I have always got the cotton balls to light with my blast match, much quicker with my lighter tho.  I like dryer lint in Vaseline better personally I can get it light quicker with a spark just my 2 cents worth.

----------


## Ken

Works for me.  I'll always go for my Bic first.

----------


## crashdive123

I've never had a problem lighting them.  I typically use anything that produces a spark (fire steel, natural flint and steel, Bic lighter with no fluid) to start them.  When making them don't overload them with the Vaseline.  Work it into the cotton real well.  When you go to light it, separate it a little so (as Wareagle said) you can catch a few fibers.  Also, make sure you are using natural cotton not the synthetic stuff.

----------


## Rick

> make sure you are using natural cotton not the synthetic stuff.


Excellent point. Only the natural will work.

----------


## mountain mama

I agree with wareagle and crash (gotta be real cotton, not that imitation crap).  I usually use my firesteel and catch it on one strike.  The petroleum jelly helps keep the flame going much longer than just the cotton ball itself.

----------


## RCKCRWLER

10-4 on the natural cotton, I'll go home and double check.

----------


## Pict

Try this.  Take an almond sized glob of Vaseline and work it into a large cotton ball until it is totally saturated.  Wrap the cotton ball in a doubled over paper towel and squeeze real hard until the excess Vaseline soaks into the towel.  The cotton should be greasy but still easy to fluff up.  Mine light 1st try every time like this with a ferro rod.  Mac

----------


## welderguy

I went and looked at my bag of cotton balls and I see I dont have 100 percent cotton Im guessing thats why it takes triple the effort to light than the lint. Thanks for that tip fellas.

----------


## Rick

It's easy to do. The boxes just say cotton balls. You have to look close to see some are 100% cotton and some are not.

----------


## Mischief

OK, I will put PJ on anything Rick has and light a fire,.just saying

----------


## RCKCRWLER

> Try this.  Take an almond sized glob of Vaseline and work it into a large cotton ball until it is totally saturated.  Wrap the cotton ball in a doubled over paper towel and squeeze real hard until the excess Vaseline soaks into the towel.  The cotton should be greasy but still easy to fluff up.  Mine light 1st try every time like this with a ferro rod.  Mac



Sounds like a plan to me!   Thanks Mac

----------


## bulrush

> It's easy to do. The boxes just say cotton balls. You have to look close to see some are 100% cotton and some are not.


Your balls come in a box? Is this in the first aid section of the store or the cosmetics section? I've never even seen 100% cotton balls.

EDIT: I have this automotive polish that looks and feels like cotton. I wonder if that would work. It's supposed to have some sort of abrasive on it and comes in a silver tin can, round.

----------


## Jay

Leave a bit of unsaturated cotton to catch the sparkl.
J

----------


## mountain mama

> Your balls come in a box?


I'm not going to comment.  I'm not going to comment.  I'm not going to comment... :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

As a matter of fact, yes. I know I picked those up at Kroger but it might have been in the baby section. If you have a Kroger nearby, they come in a blue box. Kroger brand. Inside they are packed in a paper sack sort of like a doughnut sack. The outside of the blue box says: 

Sterile
Cotton Balls
100% Pure Cotton

I'm a boxer kind of guy, I guess.

----------


## crashdive123

That's the way it was always packed several years ago.  I remember the dark blue boxes with the Johnson & Johnson label on it.  As time has gone on, and costs of packaging dictate what many manufactures use for their products - well, let's just say that many of them have shifted to briefs.

----------


## Rick

You just had to jockey that in there didn't you?

----------


## crashdive123

It was either that or weave it into the thread with my (using my best James Bond voice) loom, fruit of the loom.

----------


## bulrush

This weekend I tried lighting with a spark, both regular real cotton balls, and "fake" cotton balls. Both caught a spark the first time but both burned only 4 seconds, not enough time to light your tinder/kindling. So I think the vaseline is to keep the flame lit long enough to light the tinder.

----------


## Rick

"Xactly. It's the petroleum base in the Vaseline that keeps the flame alive.

----------


## jeff_c

I did this just the other day with a cotton ball and vaseline using a fire steel. Light after the first strike and stayed lit plenty long enough to get tinder going. 

Worked like a charm for me.




> "Xactly. It's the petroleum base in the Vaseline that keeps the flame alive.

----------


## Schleprok

Keep mine in a 7 day pill box. Two per day. Kinda crammed in there. Fluff before lighting.

----------


## Tundrascout

I have a confession to make.
I had never tried to light a cotton ball before, so I took it upon myself to give it a try while sitting at my computer.  Do NOT do this unless you actually intend to start a fire!

So does this work with plumage from a cottonwood tree just as well?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I have a confession to make.
> I had never tried to light a cotton ball before, so I took it upon myself to give it a try while sitting at my computer.  Do NOT do this unless you actually intend to start a fire!
> 
> So does this work with plumage from a cottonwood tree just as well?


* Now that's funny!* :clap:

----------


## crashdive123

And I must confess - I've never tried it with plumage from a cottonwood.  One way to find out though.  Oh yeah - and I try to stay away from lighting my computer on fire even though on occasion it would give me a great deal of pleasure.

----------


## oldsoldier

Try milkweed pods they work better than some tinders but the cotton balls work best.

----------


## nilespathfinder

i have an altoids tin with a thick layer of vas on the bottom and about 10 too 15 cotton balls, 3 or 4 strikes with ferrel rod and woosh, thats what i trust only a ferrel rod, as far as sparking devices.

----------


## crashdive123

Ferrel rod - is that one you found in the wild? :Innocent:   sorry - couldn't resist.

----------


## hunter63

> i have an altoids tin with a thick layer of vas on the bottom and about 10 too 15 cotton balls, 3 or 4 strikes with ferrel rod and woosh, thats what i trust only a ferrel rod, as far as sparking devices.


Hope you don't loose it, a wise man carries or at least know how at least 3 ways to make fire. IMHO

----------


## Rick

It was a feral child named Rod. Rod carries a BIC lighter everywhere.

----------


## nilespathfinder

i know several ways to make fire hunter, cary 3 like you said , i just choose the quickest one is all, just my opinion, thats all. wow

----------


## Wildthang

Soak them in gasoline before applying the vaseline! It lights veeeeeeeeeeery quickly.............!

----------


## hunter63

Do not like that idea at all........
I don't want to be the subject of the news coverage of the local of the latest  "impromptu burning man" celebration.

Road flares, road flares....what ever happened to road flares?....When something really need to burn.....road flares!

----------


## crashdive123

> Do not like that idea at all........
> I don't want to be the subject of the news coverage of the local of the latest  "impromptu burning man" celebration.
> 
> Road flares, road flares....what ever happened to road flares?....When something really need to burn.....road flares!


Don't you mean AGAIN? :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

Yea....Yes...Yes.....everyone forgets about road flares....big fire......road flares!

----------


## Beans

BS i doubt it.

Like everyone states,  they should/must be 100 % per cotton.  I *saturat*e the cotton balls with PJ and store them in a plastic baggie.  I have *never* had one that I couldn't light as long as I had it out of the direct wind and rain.

----------


## Rick

The you're not trying hard enough. They are pretty easy to not light if you try.

----------


## Lamewolf

I always melt the Vaseline over low heat and then soak the cotton balls in it to get it well saturated and then wrap the balls in aluminum foil squares for future use after squeezing the excess Vaseline out of them.  To use them, open one up and fluff some of the cotton up well so that there is lots of air space between the fibers and then hit it with the sparks and it will burst into flames.  The Vaseline burns hotter and longer than dry cotton allowing more time to get your main fire going.
Lamewolf

----------


## Dr. Harry

Want a fire when things are wet, and better than cotton and vasoline?  If you must have firemaking materials with you, buy on Amazon, Potassium Permanganate crystals.  For water purification add one crystal at a time under water turns pink.  For wound cleaning and burn treatment, add more crystals until solution blue.

Now for atomic firemaking, and please stand back when you do this!

1. Put potassion permanganate crystals on top of kindling
2. Drip radiator fluid, or glycerine on crystals, and then stand back
3. There wil be an explosion of fire, and then add more wood.  This substance is a potent oxidizer, and ignites immediately.  This is better to have with a small jar of glycerine or radiator fluid to ignite the crystals, and good for the above other stuff too.  Tampexes are better than cotton balls for lighting without the Vasoline, are sterile, and can plug wounds, and be used as a water filter if you suck through the straw.  (Only use a sealed, new Tampex for water purification straw, and not a used one)

----------


## hunter63

> Want a fire when things are wet, and better than cotton and vasoline?  If you must have firemaking materials with you, buy on Amazon, Potassium Permanganate crystals.  For water purification add one crystal at a time under water turns pink.  For wound cleaning and burn treatment, add more crystals until solution blue.
> 
> Now for atomic firemaking, and please stand back when you do this!
> 
> 1. Put potassion permanganate crystals on top of kindling
> 2. Drip radiator fluid, or glycerine on crystals, and then stand back
> 3. There wil be an explosion of fire, and then add more wood.  This substance is a potent oxidizer, and ignites immediately.  This is better to have with a small jar of glycerine or radiator fluid to ignite the crystals, and good for the above other stuff too.  Tampexes are better than cotton balls for lighting without the Vasoline, are sterile, and can plug wounds, and be used as a water filter if you suck through the straw.  (Only use a sealed, new Tampex for water purification straw, and not a used one)


Good to know.
Seems like a lot of stuff to carry in the bush, to me........
Why not a Bic? ...or road flares,(when something really needs to burn)

----------


## intothenew

> ............Tampexes...........are sterile............and be used as a water filter if you suck through the straw..........................



Doc,

       Can you cite any external source to reinforce the claim that they are sterile? Can you cite any micron filter rating, and the ramifications of such?

----------


## le Metis

Never had to use vaseline soaked cotton balls....in our neck of the woods we've got ceders and pines....

The bark of downed ceders can be broken  into fibers that make for great bird's nest simply by rubbing the bark briskly in the hands....add pine pitch from a Jack pine and it's a cinch to start a fire

----------


## ElevenBravo

Heres the details:

Lighting with a Bic, Zippo, Match, etc...   The cotton ball may be heavily saturated in PJ.  If the PJ is all the way to the core, it will "only" match light.

Lighting with a spark rod....  *COAT* the cotton ball in a bunch of PJ, but do NOT saturate the core with PJ.  When ready to strike, TEAR OPEN the cotton ball to expose the dry, inner fibers.  Strike with a rod... if it doesnt catch the first time right away, chances are it will catch the second or third for sure.  This is how I prep my PJCB.

Experiment, you will find my discoveries to be exact.  I cant for the life of me think anyone would need a video on this, but I have one on my list of upcoming productions.

During the summer the PJ may over saturate the cotton ball due to heat. My preferred method is to carry the really small travel size of PJ and a bag of cotton balls, I can then "make one fresh" when needed.  And by the way, PJ is great for treating and/or preventing crotch chafe from hot & sweaty conditions.  Anti Monkey Butt powder, baby powder, etc.. NONE of this works.  PJ works every time for several hours. So now there is a dual reason for carrying the supplies separate.

Also, Ive lit a few fires with simply a plain cotton ball...  When you have ideal conditions, a cotton ball burns long enough to get very small kindling burning very easily!

HTH,
Andrew

----------


## Blade

> Never had to use vaseline soaked cotton balls....in our neck of the woods we've got ceders and pines....
> 
> The bark of downed ceders can be broken  into fibers that make for great bird's nest simply by rubbing the bark briskly in the hands....add pine pitch from a Jack pine and it's a cinch to start a fire


Amen.......kind of hard to find a Walgreens out in the middle of no where if you're stranded.

----------


## old2531

would soaking them in pariffin wax give u same result

----------


## crashdive123

> would soaking them in pariffin wax give u same result


It can, but you have to be more careful.  In order to use it with a spark, you will need to have some of the cotton that is free of the wax.  It's really the same as with the petroleum jelly, but with melted wax it is easier "over due it".  Of course it using a flame (bic or match) then it is not so much of an issue.

----------


## roar-k

I go the full soak route.  Use a skillet and melt the vaseline down and then put the cotton ball in their to soak.

If you pull a corner away or a piece of the cotton ball it lights very easily.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

You guys will love what I have to say about vaseline cottonbals in this video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D4o3sOym4Q

----------


## roar-k

Oh yeah, and make sure you check to see if it is scented vaseline or not.....It really does not smell that well when it it burns if scented...

----------


## finallyME

> You guys will love what I have to say about vaseline cottonbals in this video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D4o3sOym4Q


Great Vid AS.  Glad to see you back here.

----------


## hunter63

AS.........Well, well, well, look who's back......been a while.......Good to hear from you, always enjoyed your posts.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Thanks guys. I'm having a lot of fun making video's. The world is changing and doing my best to keep up.

----------


## finallyME

> Thanks guys. I'm having a lot of fun making video's. The world is changing and doing my best to keep up.


Don't tell this to KYratshooter.......just sayin... :Smile: 

I was watching some of your other videos.  Good job.  You sure do use big rope for your hammock.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Actually I carry that rope for climbing obsticals I hope will leave others behind. Getting double duty from it means I don't have to carry line for the hammock saving weight. Same with carabeneers and TI-BLOC.

----------


## MiddleWolf

First make sure the balls are 100% cotton and not a blend.  Then I sort of pull the ball apart some and sort of "stuff" them like a porkchop.  And fluffing them some as mentioned above to get fibers sticking up can help.  Some Vaseline on the surface is good too.

----------


## Walking Bear

Mine lit with effort but lit with a ferro rod.  I do allow mine to marinate; saturate and sit in a Medicine Bottle so the vaseline has time to soak into the cotton ball; mine are 100% cotton.

----------


## scumbucket

I agree totally with rokcrawler, I use em all without any additives, and I buy my cottonballs in bags at the dollar store. I'll stick with cottonballs, lint, twine, and twine in rope size. I carry a lighter along also, but have yet to need it. Harbor freight carries magnesium firestarters for $2.99 and last weekend at a sale I got a bunch for $2.00 each. So I have a few different types of kindling in my kits.

----------


## Backtothebush

I tried it for the first time this week, and it lit immediately and burned for 4-5 min. 

RCKCRWLER, make sure they are 100% cotton, and that the vaseline is unscented and that it is 100% petroleum jelly. When I was looking for petroleum jelly, I found that most brands that were not "Vaseline" brand were not 100% petroleum jelly. Make sure your fuel sources are the right ones and it works like a charm!

----------


## Tokwan

Concur. Bottom line, get 100% cotton, make sure its 100% petroleum jelly ( I only use vaseline). This is how I would do them. Get a ziplock plastic bag, put two big spoonsful of petroleum jelly into the bag...throw in about 14 pcs of cotton balls...and rub the vaseline into the cotton...done! Storage..get the film rolls container..stuff all inside. These containers are waterproof.
This is my favorite method and fire starter...have never failed me. 

How does it work? The cotton balls catches fire. The 100% petroleum jelly helps to keep the fire on and also keeps the fire burning longer. Cotton balls alone usually last about 1 and a half minute....with the petroleum jelly, it burns from 3 minutes to 5 1/2 minutes...depending on the size of the balls....I mean cotton balls.

----------


## Backtothebush

> Get a ziplock plastic bag, put two big spoonsful of petroleum jelly into the bag...throw in about 14 pcs of cotton balls...and rub the vaseline into the cotton...done!


Same method as I, but I did them one at a time to ensure full vas coverage. I found an old plastic cup with a snap on lid (16oz) to store them in since I made enough for an 8 day solo trip. FYI, you dont really need to store them in a waterproof container if you cover them evenly with vas. I threw a couple in water and they still lit immediately.

----------


## hunter63

I have had good luck with shredded up TP and Carmex lip balm, as well as the cotton balls....got a big bag at the Dollar Store, will last a long time.
They do make several lip balms in a small glass jar........so you can make the balls up on the fly....don't have to carry, or store the slick, gooey, mess pre-treated balls can make.

----------


## Backtothebush

> They do make several lip balms in a small glass jar........so you can make the balls up on the fly....don't have to carry, or store the slick, gooey, mess pre-treated balls can make.


What a great, lightweight idea.... man... why didnt you post that last week?  :Cursing:  got my fingers and jeans all greasy making mine in advance. lol

----------


## hunter63

Some times you just have to TRY IT......telling people doesn't work.

Vaseline soaked cotton balls have become "Interweb" absolute *must have*  truth"
....
I don't like dryer lint either, ours smells like burning dog hair....

Invented in 1872.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaseline ..... It is also a fact there was no way to start fires before that.

I can't believe any one has a problem lighting any cotton ball, with any kind of accelerant on it......with all the new and improved ferro rods fire steels...?

----------


## Backtothebush

> I don't like dryer lint either, ours smells like burning dog hair....


hahaha same here

----------


## paracordist

> I always melt the Vaseline over low heat and then soak the cotton balls in it to get it well saturated and


I melt the Vaseline to liquid form in microwave. Then drop in my balls  :Wink: . This saturates them through and through for max burn time. The key to lighting is to dig in with both thumbs to the center and pull apart until the cotton splits like the nougat in a split snickers bar. Then leave the fluffies in the air and set it down like this (skip to 5:20) http://youtu.be/OgTano_saGo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lamewolf

This subject comes up every now and then and I don't know why folks have so much trouble with them as I have never had them fail me.  But then I don't just rub the vaseline on the cotton balls, I melt it down in a tin can and then dip the cotton balls in it to make sure they are completely saturated in the vaseline.  Then to light them, I just fluff them up by stretching and pulling a piece of it apart to allow for air circulation and then hit them with a spark.  Usually they light on the very first try and burn anywhere from 5 to 8 minutes by themselves.  Also, make sure the cotton balls you are using are actually pure cotton.  I have seen some synthetic cotton balls that will not take a spark even when dry.

----------


## Rick

You guys go to a lot more trouble than I do. I just stick the cotton ball in the jar, roll it once or twice and put it in a film canister. The snap on lid keeps the jelly inside and I can carry 6 in one canister. They work just fine. An added bonus is the jelly is great for chapped lips or hot spots.

----------


## crashdive123

> You guys go to a lot more trouble than I do. I just stick the cotton ball in the jar, roll it once or twice and put it in a film canister. The snap on lid keeps the jelly inside and I can carry 6 in one canister. They work just fine. An added bonus is the jelly is great for chapped lips or hot spots.


+1 on this method.  Must be a F.A.R.T. thing.

----------


## welderguy

I switched over to dry cotton balls and the squeeze tube of Vaseline, I have also used hand sanitizer on them too

----------


## ElevenBravo

I remember when this thread was started!  I cant believe its still going!  HA HA!

Cotton balls, PERIOD, are great fire starters... REAL 100% cotton balls, and they can be had anywhere!  

The three options in my order of preference are:

1) Regular cotton ball, it catches a flame and burns just long enough to get tinder going.  Works great, no prep time, but does not burn very long.
2) PJ cotton balls, easy to make but greasy to use... must pinch open to expose inside cotton to strike, burns long enough to get semi-wet tinder started
3) Wax covered cotton balls (working on a video for this...) wax dipped cotton balls...  They are water proof once made, need a knife
to open up to expose the inside cotton, have to fluff it out, takes a spark like the devil and burns for the longest time.  Can be carried in
the pocket or zip lok bag.. since its already water proof, no special container.  Down side is, it may run a bit if it gets hot enough, so I still 
advise carrying in some type of container.  They are also more expensive to make and take a respectable amount of work... but are the #1
fire starter IMHO.  

PJCB is the easy winner, being easy and inexpensive to make but all three are really great ways to get a fire stared.

If all else fails, its wet and cold, and its life or death... ROAD FLARE.   Can be had at WalMart or any number of stores.  
If this doesnt get a fire going, your really really screwed!!

EB

----------


## welderguy

How long and how easy do the wax cotton balls catch a spark and burn

----------


## hunter63

Plus one on road flares.....
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randyt

I don't mess with any of that fooferall, I use birch bark. Fine birch bark will ignite quickly with a ferro rod.

----------


## ElevenBravo

> How long and how easy do the wax cotton balls catch a spark and burn


Around 7 minutes..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPbk9AmkQL4

----------


## rik_uk3

I only use 100% cotton wool and 'Vaseline' brand.  I push the vaseline into the centre of the cotton ball, I don't want to be seeing any on the outside of the ball.  In my firestarter kit I carry a small tin of vaseline and cotton wool (stored in a small ziplock bag) and make them as I need them.  The kit also has several King Alfred's cakes (cramp balls), two mini bic lighters, fire steel and a few strips of rubber for wet weather fire lighting.

----------


## finallyME

I do like hunter does.  I keep them separate until I need to use them.  I keep the vaseline in a little container that used to have carmex in it.  It is probably the same size/shape as what hunter described, just made out of metal instead of glass.  I used the carmex as a fire starter until it ran out.  Now I just refill with PJ.  I use an off brand, and have had no problem.  When I want to use it, I take the dry cotton ball, and then scoop up some PJ with it.  I almost never get any PJ on my fingers.  I can decide how long I want it to burn by how much PJ I scoop up.  Then, I fluff the other side of the CB a little, and it almost always takes a spark on the first hit.  I like them separate because I can use them separately.  Both are first aid items.  The PJ keeps the backside slick, and I can use the CB like a small gauze.

I used to use lint.....but then realized that you can't 100% control the cotton content.  I realized this from trial....and mostly error.  Now I just use 100% cotton balls.  They are pretty dang cheap.  And, my dryer lint has dog hair in it....so there is that as well.

I have never been able to get toilet paper lit with a fero rod...for what that is worth.

----------


## crashdive123

> I have never been able to get toilet paper lit with a fero rod...for what that is worth.


Have you tried it before...........never mind. :Blush:

----------


## Rick

> The PJ keeps the backside slick




You want slick? I'll show you slick. Uuuugggghhhh.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## DomC

This thread got me wondering about the longevity of PJCBs so I tried two of mine that were made two years ago. They are a part of a fire kit I made up in '12. They lit right up like they were made yesterday... one scrape from my ferro rod is all it took. It's good to know they stay good indefinitely if prepared and stored correctly.  :Flare: 

Dom

----------


## alaskabushman

Living in a pretty damp climate cotton balls and petroleum jelly are all I use. I wanted to make a big batch since both Vaseline and cotton balls were on sale at my local store. I purchased the ingredients and a package of those disposable aluminum loaf pans. Took my loot home and fired up the coleman stove outside. Scooped vaseline into the loaf pan until it was about half full. placed the pan on the stove and heated the jelly till it was liquid. Then began packing in the cotton balls, I crammed as many as I could get into the pan, then dumped them into a zip-loc. in about 20 minutes I was able to make a full gallon bag of ready to go cotton tinder (cotton batton if you've ever watched the old WSI survival movies). It'll probably last me years.

----------


## hunter63

Holy cotton balls, Batman....that there is a lot of balls.
How much surviving do you do anyway?.......You don't use them every time you light a fire do you?

Once I have a few in each pack, I quit making and storing them....Until I need more.
I buy a big bag of cotton balls for DW and swipe a few, and have a jar of veinerslider in my gear/tool room, store brand I think.....and that will last me a long time.

Each to his own I guess.....y'all are balls rich.........LOL

----------


## Graf

I always leave alittle of the cotton ball without any coating to catch quicker, fluff before lighting, use them all the time.

----------


## randyt

I don't know if it has been said in this long thread but plain ole cotton balls light up good without vaseline.

----------


## ElevenBravo

Randy, you are absolutely right and I find just a plain old cotton ball is usually just enough to fix a jam!

----------


## Batch

> I don't know if it has been said in this long thread but plain ole cotton balls light up good without vaseline.


Yeah, the cotton is what catches the spark or flame and the Vaseline is a fuel to make it burn longer. Helps when your tinder and kindling are damp.

----------


## alaskabushman

> Holy cotton balls, Batman....that there is a lot of balls.
> How much surviving do you do anyway?.......You don't use them every time you light a fire do you?


I use them for most outdoor fires I light, and sometimes when I'm lazy I'll use them to get a fire going in the woodstove. I also "cached" a lot of them out in the woods behind my house (its all Federal Land). I can be miles from home and be nearby one of my stashes. I go out with the wife and kids to the beach a lot as well, and driftwood usually isnt easy to get going, so the cotton tinder is used here as well. I've found they are an easy, cheap, effective firestarter for use in a temperate rain forest.

----------


## hunter63

> I use them for most outdoor fires I light, and sometimes when I'm lazy I'll use them to get a fire going in the woodstove. I also "cached" a lot of them out in the woods behind my house (its all Federal Land). I can be miles from home and be nearby one of my stashes. I go out with the wife and kids to the beach a lot as well, and driftwood usually isnt easy to get going, so the cotton tinder is used here as well. I've found they are an easy, cheap, effective firestarter for use in a temperate rain forest.


I hear ya....just giving ya a bad time...stashing them is a good idea.

Have used them, but mostly depend on found tinder bundles and char cloth.

----------


## crashdive123

> I hear ya....just giving ya a bad time...stashing them is a good idea.
> 
> Have used them, but mostly depend on found tinder bundles and char cloth.


Or road flares.......just sayin. :Whistling:

----------


## hunter63

Yeah, well there is THAT......

----------


## ElevenBravo

I always said, when you absolutely, positively MUST have a fire... Road Flare!
EB

----------


## ninjasurvivor

It's probably because the Vaseline is dense and doesn't allow oxygen to flow through it. If a small spark hits it then its possible it could extinguish it before it gets hot enough to ignite. That's why you need to fluff it up and not use too much. The same is true for a fire lay. You don't want a bunch of thick sticks placed right next to each other. You want some small light sticks with plenty of space in between. Fire needs room to flourish.

----------


## amateur survivalist

> Works for me.  I'll always go for my Bic first.


Lol. Wait till your bic runs out of fluid or gets wet. Heehee...

----------

